# Puy de Dôme Open 2013



## Jitrixis (Nov 30, 2013)

Follow the competition live streaming on Youtube : bit.ly/pdo2013


----------



## Jitrixis (Dec 1, 2013)

The second day is starting ! Follow the competition in live streaming on Youtube.


----------



## Jitrixis (Dec 1, 2013)

*Finals of 2x2, 4x4 and Rubik's cube will begin in few minutes ! Follow us in live on Youtube !
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVcoZ3aVrdI


----------



## Jitrixis (Dec 1, 2013)

We're on the home strecht. The final competitors in Rubik's cube will soon show their talents ! See the final of 3 by 3 cube in live streaming on Youtube!

Direct link : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVcoZ3aVrdI


----------

